# Tip of the tail feels weird, kind of bare, pointy



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Is this normal? He's got a very fluffy tail, but the tip of it is really pointy and it feels like the bone is sticking out. Not sure if this is normal or if I should take him to the vet? I'll try posting a picture.

I have two other cats and their tail tips seem to be pretty covered. I've never owned a fluffly cat before.

He's not complaining when I touch it, though.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

I didn't retract it in the picture, but it not covered by any fur, and if I do, it's bare and pointy. What the heck? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's... what cat tails are like.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Are you sure? Mila and Koshka have different tail tips. They're not fluffly, though. They have a lot of skin on it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

If it was me For my own peace of mind I would go to see the vet, just in case, especially as tails can be so sensitive. Lulu is fluffy and I can't see the tip of hers like this.


----------

